# "Beurette a khel" moras francesas follanegros



## Fiallo (13 Jul 2020)

Es el dolor de cabeza de los moromierda en occidente ...
que su hija se rebele y se vuelva una vulgar choni follanegros, fenómeno que cada vez es más común en Francia .







Idealización:
Hijabi: Gracias a Dios conocí a un hombre fiel y atento con el que tuve una hermosa niña.
Nigger: Los bebés de raza mixta son los más hermosos

La dura realidad:
Hijabi: Eres asqueroso. Me vas a volver loco, debería tirarte a la basura.
Bebé, mirando la foto: ¿papi?
Hijabi: No, no tienes papá. Cállate y come.

Hasta tienen sus propios incels y caballeros blancos:


















Hasta comparan con épocas anteriores







Moras sin velo y con hijos negro, como era de esperarse con el padre ausente.

















Son el equivalentes a las "coal burner" anglosajonas.

Seguir hilo en 4chan /pol/ - Politically Incorrect » Thread #255538178


La rebelión de las ‘beurettes’(moritas francesas)
(CONTINUA)


----------



## Il Corvo (13 Jul 2020)

Pues que les den por el culo, que ellos hacen lo mismo.


----------



## Fiallo (13 Jul 2020)

Fiallo dijo:


> Es el dolor de cabeza de los moromierda en occidente ...
> que su hija se rebele y se vuelva una vulgar choni follanegros, fenómeno que cada vez es más común en Francia .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 373067
> ...









Mora beurette discutiendo con su madre por novio negro



















Comparación de la forma de divertirse entre moros y de beurettes con niggers


----------



## Mardoqueo (13 Jul 2020)

Jajaja claro porque el europeo es un esposo un hombre un padre ejemplar ajajajajajanan


----------



## Fiallo (13 Jul 2020)

_Vamos a ver a los moromierda infiltrados en el foro._


----------



## Jules Rimet (13 Jul 2020)

Putas sobre todo las moras del magreb, son Lumis poligonera.


----------



## Mr Policeman (13 Jul 2020)

Dentro del espectro de inferioridad racial y CI, los niggas están por debajo de los mahomas, las cosas como son


----------



## Casanova II (13 Jul 2020)

Moros que viven en Europa quejándose de la multiculturalidad.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (13 Jul 2020)

Jojojojo


----------



## Fiallo (13 Jul 2020)

Las beurettes son más putas y follanegros que la blanquita occidental media.


----------



## uberales (13 Jul 2020)

¿Los moros que opinan de que acabe con un francés?


----------



## uberales (13 Jul 2020)

Fiallo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 373191
> 
> 
> Las beurettes son más putas y follanegros que la blanquita occidental media.



Jojojo, con el chador también y beben seguro.


----------



## Fiallo (13 Jul 2020)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Los moros que opinan de que acabe con un francés?



Prefieren que acaben con un frances que con un nigger que anteriormente esclavizaron.


----------



## uberales (13 Jul 2020)

Fiallo dijo:


> Prefieren que acaben con un frances que con un nigger que anteriormente esclavizaron.



Interesante, mejora social entiendo. ¿Pero exigirán cambio religioso?


----------



## Fiallo (13 Jul 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Interesante, mejora social entiendo. ¿Pero exigirán cambio religioso?



Prefieren, generalmente las beurettes se lian con negros ganstan. Lo ideal para ellos es que su hija termine con un moro.


----------



## -Alexia- (13 Jul 2020)

Moras con negros...
Voy a ver la puesta de sol que es muy bonita hoy....


----------



## -Alexia- (13 Jul 2020)

Casanova II dijo:


> Moros que viven en Europa quejándose de la multiculturalidad.




El karma ¿ existe?


----------



## Casanova II (13 Jul 2020)

-Alexia- dijo:


> El karma ¿ existe?



Karma es que suene Le Roi Louis en Marsella, no acabar todos enmierdados en nuestros países. Tienes un Karma muy derrotista.


----------



## -Alexia- (13 Jul 2020)

Casanova II dijo:


> Karma es que suene Le Roi Louis en Marsella, no acabar todos enmierdados en nuestros países. Tienes un Karma muy derrotista.



Lo que yo quiero es otra cosa obviamente
Pero bueno una bonita puesta de sol pues también va bien.


----------



## Fiallo (13 Jul 2020)

-Alexia- dijo:


> El karma ¿ existe?



Los moros se vuelven locos por no poder lapidar a sus mujeres y no poder castrar a los negros sin ser juzgados, en Francia los negros los negros tienen la prioridad que los moros.


----------



## -Alexia- (13 Jul 2020)

Fiallo dijo:


> Los moros se vuelven locos por no poder lapidar a sus mujeres y no poder castrar a los negros, en Francia los negros los negros tienen la prioridad que los moros.



¿ Vives en Francia? cuéntanos más...
Oye que bonita la puesta de sol esta noche.


----------



## Oda (13 Jul 2020)

¿Habéis visto que los moros también van de rosa con el arcoiris?


----------



## Jules Rimet (13 Jul 2020)

Los moros estan disfrutando la multiculturalizacion.


----------



## Neomaravedis (13 Jul 2020)




----------



## Burrocracia (13 Jul 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Interesante, mejora social entiendo. ¿Pero exigirán cambio religioso?



Si


----------



## Burrocracia (13 Jul 2020)

Me sorprendia ver en una discoteca de Francia a las blanquitas de 16-17 revoloteando alrededor de la racaille arabe,canis malotes magrebis.Casi no habia sus equivalentes blanquitos,y a la salida el padre esperandolas en el coche para llevalarlas al chalet seguramente pensando que estaban con sus compañeros buenazos de colegio de toda la vida.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (14 Jul 2020)

*GRANDIOSO *hilo, estas viñetas son un *LOL *absoluto. 

Los moros y los negros se odian a muerte entre si, mucho más de lo que les pueda odiar el blanco más facha y racista. Una de las pocas esperanzas que tiene el pueblo francés para salvarse es una guerra civil moronegra que reduzca substancialmente la población de marrónidos. Hay demasiado voTONTO como para que el Frente Nacional llegue al poder y demasiado CUCK masón y follajudios en el mismo como para tomar las medidas necesarias en el raro caso que si llegasen algún dia.

Las moritas, pues como cualquier otra mujer que se hokzidentalize un poco, están aprovechando de forma previsible la libertad que les da un país "democrático" y "avanzado" como Francia; follando y teniendo bastardos con la escoria de la sociedad a cargo del erario público. Mientras tanto, aumentan los incels entre los moritos y empieza a surgir una moromanosfera en la internete, como estos hilarantes comics demuestran. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## Jules Rimet (14 Jul 2020)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> *GRANDIOSO *hilo, estas viñetas son un *LOL *absoluto.
> 
> Los moros y los negros se odian a muerte entre si, mucho más de lo que les pueda odiar el blanco más facha y racista. Una de las pocas esperanzas que tiene el pueblo francés para salvarse es una guerra civil moronegra que reduzca substancialmente la población de marrónidos. Hay demasiado voTONTO como para que el Frente Nacional llegue al poder y demasiado CUCK masón y follajudios en el mismo como para tomar las medidas necesarias en el raro caso que si llegasen algún dia.
> 
> Las moritas, pues como cualquier otra mujer que se hokzidentalize un poco, están aprovechando de forma previsible la libertad que les da un país "democrático" y "avanzado" como Francia; follando y teniendo bastardos con la escoria de la sociedad a cargo del erario público. Mientras tanto, aumentan los incels entre los moritos y empieza a surgir una moromanosfera en la internete, como estos hilarantes comics demuestran. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.



Lo primero que hacían los moro mierdas al esclavizar a los negratas era castrarlos y violar con furia y desprecio a las negras.


----------



## Largo Caballero (14 Jul 2020)

Fiallo dijo:


> Es el dolor de cabeza de los moromierda en occidente ...
> que su hija se rebele y se vuelva una vulgar choni follanegros, fenómeno que cada vez es más común en Francia .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 373067
> ...



Que se jodan vilmente no me fio nunca de esa clase de personas son muy castigadas en todo lugar.

Además, tienen muchas hordas tenebrosas que los acechan incluso su propia sangre cualquier día las raptan y en cuestión de un segundo les prenden fuego y no queda nada de ell@s, en el fondo son unos cobardes y en la gelatinosa superficie llena de pelos también, una basura totalmente .abortable.


Además que esa gente de pequeños sufrieron y sufren acoso violencia apartamiento de sus seres queridos marginación se tratan de rodear con otras personas para apagar su sensacion de soledad dentro del circulo violETA de la política y se acaban dando de bruces en el suelo al saber que es imposible totalmente enraizar allí y en ningún otro sitio, por eso, tratan de encajar dentro de movimientos y haciendo barbaridades porque ellos están absolutamente solos y necesitados y su propia mierda les va comiendo terreno les va comineox, hasta que les debora y ellos mismos esos violETAs pueden acabarse autodestruyendo en señal de protesta activa ya que ni sus hijes les quieren nada les van a poder utilizar toda la vida y sus negocios ardiendo y su ansiedad aumentando expotencialmente.

Además que yo se la historia de un señor que quería ser "Médico" y de repente, se armó de paciencia y claudicó.


----------



## Le Truhan (14 Jul 2020)

Cuanta nutrición. Voy a vomitar.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (14 Jul 2020)

Joder que memes tan salvajes y bestias   , los del sweden yes o los de La Creatura son casi inofensivos al lado de éstos.

Parece mentira que sean franceses.


----------



## Arrigurriaga (14 Jul 2020)

Mbappé es hijo de una argelina y de un negro africano.

Es cierto que se da, pero no creo que sea tan masivo. Pero en general, tanto los moros como las negras francesas lo tienen jodido para emparejarse fuera de su raza y tienden más a traerse al prim@ del pueblo para no quedarse a vestir santos.


----------



## Jules Rimet (14 Jul 2020)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Mbappé es hijo de una argelina y de un negro africano.
> 
> Es cierto que se da, pero no creo que sea tan masivo. Pero en general, tanto los moros como las negras francesas lo tienen jodido para emparejarse fuera de su raza y tienden más a traerse al prim@ del pueblo para no quedarse a vestir santos.



Mbappe es la creatura.


----------



## Arrigurriaga (14 Jul 2020)

De todos modos, en Francia hay muchas más probabilidades de encontrarte a un negro civilizado que a un moro ídem. Sobre todo cuando hablamos de antilleses (Guadeloupe, Martinique). Están para dar lecciones, los varones moritos...

Haciendo una analogía con los USA: negros usanos = moros franceses ; latinos usanos = negros franceses.


----------



## Jules Rimet (14 Jul 2020)

Mbappe es hijo de negro y Mora argelina.


----------



## Albion (14 Jul 2020)

Daría el huevo perdido de Hitler por leer el Burbuja Info del Maroc. Después de ver los memes tiene que ser un descojone continuo.


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Jul 2020)

_risitas_ dijo:


> Joder que memes tan salvajes y bestias   , los del sweden yes o los de La Creatura son casi inofensivos al lado de éstos.
> 
> Parece mentira que sean franceses.



Es que no son franceses son moros... por eso pueden publicar lo que publican.


----------



## Renegato (14 Jul 2020)

Lemuria dijo:


> Mbappe es hijo de negro y Mora argelina.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 373486



Donde quedo el aporte de la madre de mbappe??


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (14 Jul 2020)

Cuál sería la traducción de Beurette a khel?


----------



## Conde Duckula (14 Jul 2020)

Aprovecho para recordaros el caso de las iguanas en las islas Galápagos.

Hay dos especies de iguanas curiosas. Arborícolas y marinas. Evolutivamente muy separadas pero no lo suficiente como para no poderse reproducir. Generalmente no se híbridan, pero de vez en cuando hay un fallo y se acaban reproduciendo entre sí.

Esto no da lugar a un ser más evolucionado si no involucionado. Dado que los genes evolucionados en direcciones diferentes no son compatibles. Así que el ser que aparece vuelve al estadío previo a la separación de ambas ramas evolutivas.

Hybrid iguana - Wikipedia

¿Que lleva a creer a los progres que esto no pasa con humanos?

Y recordemos que la distancia genética entre tribus africanas separadas por algunos cientos de kilómetros a menudo es superior a la que existe entre europeos y chinos o japoneses.


----------



## Fiallo (14 Jul 2020)

Recomiendo este artículo sobre el tema:


*Los adolescentes franceses se odian, y todo es culpa de Kim Kardashian*


Por Émilie Laystary







_Kim Kardashian es el modelo a seguir para las chicas musulmanas francesas a las que les gusta salir con chicos negros._


París está ardiendo, y todo es culpa de Kim Kardashian. OK, eso es una exageración, pero los suburbios de la ciudad han sido destrozados últimamente debido a *las chicas árabes francesas que salen con hombres negros y los fanáticos árabes franceses que las avergüenzan por hacerlo.*

Dado que estamos tratando con adolescentes, la extensión completa del problema se muestra en las redes sociales: desplazamiento por *Facemook& # 8212; una especie de Facebook dentro de Facebook, con más de 70,000 miembros & # 8212; Me topé con innumerables publicaciones ofensivas de grupos con nombres como " Anti beurette à khel " ("No a las chicas árabes que salen con hombres negros"* ) y " _Les beurettes utilisent l & # 8217; Islam pour justifier leurs débauches_ "(las niñas árabes usan el Islam para justificar su libertinaje).

Al hacer clic en las páginas de los grupos, me di cuenta de que esto se ha convertido en una especie de caza de brujas moderna: las fotos, los nombres e incluso los números de teléfono de las niñas se publican en las "Líneas de tiempo "de los grupos, a menudo con leyendas humillantes.*Bilal fue el único compañero negro del profeta Mahoma.*









Llamé a mi amigo de 32 años, Haissam (cuyo nombre fue cambiado para proteger su identidad), que trabaja para una organización juvenil ubicada en los suburbios del noreste de París. Naturalmente, está bastante molesto al ver a los jóvenes pelearse por asuntos tan locamente insanos.

*VICE: ¿Esta ira dirigida contra las chicas árabes que están saliendo con hombres negros es un fenómeno nuevo?

Haissam: *No creo haber encontrado algo como esto. Siempre ha habido una rivalidad entre los adolescentes del norte de África y los adolescentes negros, pero fue más bien una broma. Sabíamos que no era serio. Hoy veo mucha gente insultando a estas chicas.

*Cual es su problema*

Están acusando a esas chicas de usar demasiado maquillaje, quedarse a altas horas de la noche, beber, fumar y usar el Islam como una excusa para redimirse. Dicen que estas chicas salen con jóvenes negros porque piensan que los muchachos del norte de África son demasiado mezquinos y mandones. Cuando las hermanas musulmanas son criticadas por sus hermanos mayores por su comportamiento, dicen cosas como *"Él puede ser negro, pero él es musulmán, así que no puedes juzgarnos. Solo Alá puede juzgarnos", y eso hace que los fanáticos sean aún fanáticos. más enojado

¿La cultura de las celebridades ha afectado ese fenómeno de alguna manera?*

Si. A menudo escucho que estas chicas quieren hijos de raza mixta debido a celebridades como Angelina Jolie y Brad Pitt. Está de moda tener una familia de raza mixta.*También escuché que estas chicas son grandes fanáticas de Kim Kardashian, porque ella está saliendo con Kanye West, y los hombres negros son populares en Francia gracias al rap y el hip hop. Una vez, una niña me dijo que pensaba que eran & # 8220; más elegantes. & # 8221;*






_El título dice: "Este es ahora el lugar favorito de las niñas árabes. No sé cómo sus hermanos y sus padres pueden aceptar esto"._

*¿Cómo es la situación a diario?*

Si una niña árabe camina con un niño negro, serán señalados y llamados. Algunos adolescentes árabes ven esto como una traición. Hace unos años, el problema era que las chicas árabes salían con chicos franceses; fueron acusados de hacer eso solo para occidentalizarse. Ahora, sin embargo, es aún peor.*A medida que este fenómeno crece, los negros se defienden y andan diciendo cosas como & # 8221; Haremos que todas tus hermanas queden embarazadas, y mañana los niños árabes ya no existirán. & # 8221; Puedes leer esto en internet.

Siento que estos grupos de Facebook empeoran la situación.*

Sí, las redes sociales exacerban este fenómeno. Es obvio que para algunos ha llegado al punto de obsesión, cuando ves todas esas fotos de "chicas que han traicionado a su gente" salpicadas en los canales de información y en las líneas de tiempo. En la vida real, donde trabajo, me encuentro con muchos jóvenes que están completamente de acuerdo con esta situación.

También parece que en este momento este es un fenómeno francés. No creo que haya llegado al resto del mundo todavía. Pero me temo que esto va a cambiar.

*¿Cómo se puso tan mal?*

Por estos grupos de Facebook. Al principio era un grupo de niños enojados, mal informados o personas locas. Pero a medida que pasa el tiempo, se les unen cada vez más personas, incluidas niñas que guardan rencor contra "estas niñas árabes que no se respetan a sí mismas y avergüenzan a la comunidad".

*También veo personas que aconsejan a los hombres que no caigan en la trampa de las niñas árabes que dicen que quieren establecerse.*

Sí, porque piensan que los negros abandonan a las chicas una vez que están embarazadas. Las niñas se convierten en madres solteras y son acusadas de ocultar su mala reputación para atraer a los niños árabes como si nada hubiera pasado. De nuevo, esto es más o menos una fantasía. Pero es una fantasía que alimenta mucho odio.

Y a medida que los adolescentes suburbanos se dividen, la desigualdad persiste y nadie gana. Es una situación de mierda. Sigo intentando que los jóvenes con los que trabajo entiendan eso, pero me ignoran. "No entiendes, esto es súper serio", me dicen.
_

Vicio:
http://www.vice.com/en_ca/read/french-muslim-teenagers-facemook-kardashian _


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (14 Jul 2020)

Renegato dijo:


> Donde quedo el aporte de la madre de mbappe??



Un par de neuronas mas, para estar bien situado en el campo.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (14 Jul 2020)

Ya ni los moros son capaces de controlar a sus mujeres.


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Jul 2020)

Fiallo dijo:


> Recomiendo este artículo sobre el tema:
> 
> 
> *Los adolescentes franceses se odian, y todo es culpa de Kim Kardashian*
> ...



¡¡¡Qué racistas estos moros!!!!, imponiendo la multiculturalidad a los franceses autóctonos pero ellos no aceptan multiculturalizarse.
Racistas....


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 Jul 2020)

guapo no es... a mi me parece que tiene cara de tortuga.


----------



## ShellShock (14 Jul 2020)

Quien haya ido a París o cualquier otra gran ciudad francesa últimamente y se haya paseado un poco fuera de la zona turística no sé sorprenderá con esto.

El número de parejas negro-europea o negro-mora es aplastante mayoría. Y muchas veces se ve a la mujer embarazada o empujando carrito. Hay zonas de París que, pandillas de negros, basuras y meados aparte, parecen un experimento genético. El cromosoma Y negro va a borrar a los demás muy pronto.

En un par de décadas Francia ya no será Francia.

Por otro lado todo esto es lo esperable desde el momento en que las mujeres están protegidas y mimadas por el estado y no necesitan que el hombre les de comida y protección: su único criterio pasa a ser buscar al más "malote". Es lo único que buscan las empoderadas.

En escala de "malotismo" negro > moro > europeo. Es lo que hay.

El resto de países occidentales vamos detrás, que nadie se engañe.


----------



## Orgelmeister (14 Jul 2020)

En la tv TOOOODO son negros, negros, negros.

Cualquier película medio reciente tiene el negro protagonista supercool. El jefe es negro. Los médicos, ingenieros... todos son negritos wenos.

Muchas veces disimulan poniendo al protagonista blanco ---llenetico de defectos--- y una cohorte de secundarios negros, impolutos como scouts.

Y el malo de la película siempre siempre es un blanco de unos 30-45 al que sólo le falta que le pongan una camiseta de Trump.

Se me olvidaba la cuota de la negra con gafas ---superinteligente o superprofesional.

El bombardeo social es insoportable y la peña tiene tres neuronas.


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Jul 2020)

Dr. Preñacerdas dijo:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL



Ahora que esta misma viñeta la dibujara un francés autóctono ¿ qué crees que pasaría?


----------



## Teniente_Dan (14 Jul 2020)

Los negros van a ser la gran cuestión del siglo XXI


----------



## Orgelmeister (14 Jul 2020)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Los negros van a ser la gran cuestión del siglo XXI



El futuro es negro.


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Jul 2020)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Los negros van a ser la gran cuestión del siglo XXI



En absoluto ninguna cuestión, en breve no habrá nadie que se la plantee, serán los dueños de Europa junto a panchos y moros...
El viejo continente será tercer mundo y sin tardar mucho...


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (14 Jul 2020)




----------



## Fiallo (14 Jul 2020)

-Alexia- dijo:


> ¿ Vives en Francia? cuéntanos más...
> Oye que bonita la puesta de sol esta noche.



No, en Francia llegué el negrizal de París. En un viaje a Sudamérica me encontré con siete gabachos que comenzaron a contar todas esas historias y enseñando videos de las barriadas de Francia, después busque todo en 4chan y sorpresa, ahí hay mucho material sobre ese tema que España todavía no hay ni por asomo.


----------



## Fiallo (14 Jul 2020)

Dr. Preñacerdas dijo:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL



Esa aberración de la naturaleza es Mbappe.


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Jul 2020)

Fiallo dijo:


> No, en Francia llegué el negrizal de París. En un viaje a Sudamérica me encontré con siete gabachos que comenzaron a contar todas esas historias y enseñando videos de las barriadas de Francia, después busque todo en 4chan y sorpresa, ahí hay mucho material sobre ese tema que España todavía no hay ni por asomo.



Qué bonita está quedando Francia... ays y nosotros le vamos a la zaga.
París la ciudad del amor...
Grima.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (14 Jul 2020)

Moros que encuentran la orma a su sapato


----------



## Abrojo (14 Jul 2020)

Muy nutritivo, como dos kilos de tabbouleh de una tacada


----------



## Fiallo (14 Jul 2020)

En el foro más famoso de niggers cuentan sus experiencias con moros y de lo racistas que son con ellos Francia, también hablan de las baurettes.
VICE: Arab Boys In France Mad That Arab Girls Are Dating Black Men

Muy nutritivo, recomiendo leer ese hilo para tener más conocimiento de las relaciones moro-niggers.


----------



## Ibar (14 Jul 2020)

Veremos algún dia a los panchimoros? Hijos de mora y Latin King.

Lo mejor es que usan la excusa del islam para liarse con los negros jaja. ¡A disfrutar lo islamizado!


----------



## Fiallo (14 Jul 2020)

Ibar dijo:


> Veremos algún dia a los panchimoros? Hijos de mora y Latin King.
> 
> Lo mejor es que usan la excusa del islam para liarse con los negros jaja. ¡A disfrutar lo islamizado!



Las moras usan la excusa que el profeta Bilial que acompañó a Mahoma era negro, con eso pueden justificar su vida libertina.


----------



## Fiallo (14 Jul 2020)

Ibar dijo:


> Veremos algún dia a los panchimoros? Hijos de mora y Latin King.
> 
> Lo mejor es que usan la excusa del islam para liarse con los negros jaja. ¡A disfrutar lo islamizado!



Lo que puedes ver es a moros con panchitas ya que el hombre en el islam si puede liarse con no musulmanas.


----------



## Renegato (14 Jul 2020)

Me llama la atención como nunca pasa al revés, nadie quiere a las negras


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (14 Jul 2020)

Ibar dijo:


> Veremos algún dia a los panchimoros? Hijos de mora y Latin King.
> 
> Lo mejor es que usan la excusa del islam para liarse con los negros jaja. ¡A disfrutar lo islamizado!



Ya tienes la primera generación de panchimoros, conozco varios casos, pero más bien de moros que les prometieron el oro y el moro (valga la redundancia) a latinas.


----------



## -Alexia- (14 Jul 2020)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> Ya tienes la primera generación de panchimoros, conozco varios casos, pero más bien de moros que les prometieron el oro y el moro (valga la redundancia)* a latinas*.



A panchas, habla bien.


----------



## Fiallo (14 Jul 2020)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> Ya tienes la primera generación de panchimoros, conozco varios casos, pero más bien de moros que les prometieron el oro y el moro (valga la redundancia) a latinas.



Todavía en España no tenemos a las baurettes por montones para que se líen con un negraco dominicano o un tiraflechas colombiano.


----------



## Jules Rimet (14 Jul 2020)

Fiallo dijo:


> Recomiendo este artículo sobre el tema:
> 
> 
> *Los adolescentes franceses se odian, y todo es culpa de Kim Kardashian*
> ...



Los moros magrebíes no pueden evitar que sus hijas y hermanas busquen a los niggers para que les calme la comezón del papo con su rabo negraco.


----------



## Jules Rimet (14 Jul 2020)

Joseramondelamorena dijo:


> Qué si qué?
> Aquí tienes a Pogba (negro francés), teniendo un hijo con su mujer que es BOLIVIANA, agárrate, con más operaciones que el Doctor Cavadas.
> Adjunto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 374211



Pogba es muslim, el hijo es literalmente un panchimoronegro.


----------



## Fiallo (14 Jul 2020)

Lemuria dijo:


> Pogba es muslim, el hijo es literalmente un panchimoronegro.


----------



## Arrigurriaga (14 Jul 2020)

Renegato dijo:


> Me llama la atención como nunca pasa al revés, nadie quiere a las negras



Ojito, que eso empieza a cambiar. Ya hay casi tantas parejas europeo + negra (normalmente antillesa, pero negra) como europea + negro. Las africanas son más endogámicas, pero también llegará...


----------



## Fiallo (14 Jul 2020)

Renegato dijo:


> Me llama la atención como nunca pasa al revés, nadie quiere a las negras



Los portugueses se follaron a toda negra que encontraron y los españoles no se quedan lejos en la historia, donde crees que salieron las mulatas del Caribe?.


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Jul 2020)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> En la tv TOOOODO son negros, negros, negros.
> 
> Cualquier película medio reciente tiene el negro protagonista supercool. El jefe es negro. Los médicos, ingenieros... todos son negritos wenos.
> 
> ...



Joder. Mi muguera ve esa basura de la anatomía de Grey. Empezaron siendo todos blancos, no sé si alguna negra había y ya. Ahora se han convertido casi todos en negros, excepto la grey, el marido y alguno más. Los negros son seres impolutos, absolutamente buenos sin intenciones retorcidas, los blancos en cambio son seres espurios, con la maldad siempre detrás de sus actos.
Es una puta mierda cada vez más grande.
Muy de vez en cuando lo veo con ella por hacerla compañía y acabo asqueado.


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Jul 2020)

Joseramondelamorena dijo:


> Qué si qué?
> Aquí tienes a Pogba (negro francés), teniendo un hijo con su mujer que es BOLIVIANA, agárrate, con más operaciones que el Doctor Cavadas.
> Adjunto:
> Ver archivo adjunto 374211



Joder, que niño más feo.


----------



## Orgelmeister (24 Jul 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Joder. Mi muguera ve esa basura de la anatomía de Grey. Empezaron siendo todos blancos, no sé si alguna negra había y ya. Ahora se han convertido casi todos en negros, excepto la grey, el marido y alguno más. Los negros son seres impolutos, absolutamente buenos sin intenciones retorcidas, los blancos en cambio son seres espurios, con la maldad siempre detrás de sus actos.
> Es una puta mierda cada vez más grande.
> Muy de vez en cuando lo veo con ella por hacerla compañía y acabo saqueado.



Mi mujer está redpilleada ya. Pilla el Nwo al vuelo.

Sigue viendo de todo pero por lo menos lleva el antivirus mental puesto.

Es que hay series americanas que parecen un chiste:

- Entran un chino, una negra, dos negros, un judío y un wasp a un bar...

Ah, y latinos, latinos everywhere (asesinando el idioma español) y muchos wasps diciendo palabras en español: adiós, amigo, fiesta... Supongo que para hacerse los cools.


----------



## Shudra (24 Jul 2020)

Moros quejándose del mestizaje, lo que me faltaba por ver.


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (24 Jul 2020)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Ojito, que eso empieza a cambiar. Ya hay casi tantas parejas europeo + negra (normalmente antillesa, pero negra) como europea + negro. Las africanas son más endogámicas, pero también llegará...



Hombre, si al final no queda otra cosa...


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (24 Jul 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Joder. Mi muguera ve esa basura de la anatomía de Grey. Empezaron siendo todos blancos, no sé si alguna negra había y ya. Ahora se han convertido casi todos en negros, excepto la grey, el marido y alguno más. Los negros son seres impolutos, absolutamente buenos sin intenciones retorcidas, los blancos en cambio son seres espurios, con la maldad siempre detrás de sus actos.
> Es una puta mierda cada vez más grande.
> Muy de vez en cuando lo veo con ella por hacerla compañía y acabo *saqueado*.



Encima le roban!!


----------



## musulmanorgulloso (25 Jul 2020)

mientras sean musulmanes nos da igual, los cristianos,ateos,judios ni agua si sale rebelde se le hace un crimen de honor tan facil ijiji cristianos a los leones


----------



## Fiallo (26 Jul 2020)

Daniel Plainview dijo:


> Moros quejándose del mestizaje, lo que me faltaba por ver.



Los moromierdas siempre han despreciado a los negros mucho más que cualquier blanquito occidental.


----------



## -Alexia- (26 Jul 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Joder. Mi muguera ve esa basura de la anatomía de Grey. Empezaron siendo todos blancos, no sé si alguna negra había y ya. Ahora se han convertido casi todos en negros, excepto la grey, el marido y alguno más. Los negros son seres impolutos, absolutamente buenos sin intenciones retorcidas, los blancos en cambio son seres espurios, con la maldad siempre detrás de sus actos.
> Es una puta mierda cada vez más grande.
> Muy de vez en cuando lo veo con ella por hacerla compañía y acabo saqueado.



La creadora es una negra, recibió un premio precisamente por esa serie, por ser NWO, diversa diversa.


----------



## -Alexia- (26 Jul 2020)

Daniel Plainview dijo:


> Moros quejándose del mestizaje, lo que me faltaba por ver.



Moros *en Francia, quejándose de que sus hijas quieren mestizaje y cambiar religión raza y cultura...
El karma, el karma.*


----------



## musulmanorgulloso (27 Jul 2020)

NO SABEN LOS FACHINAZIS CRISTIANOS PEDERASTAS QUE UNA MUSULMANA SOLO SE PUEDE CASARSE CON UN MUSULMAN DA IGUAL SU PROCEDENCIA Y SI SE CASA CON UN PEDERASTA CRISTIANO,ATEO,ETC.. LA MATAN O LA DESTIERRAN JIJIJI MIENTRAS NOSOTROS NOS FOLLAMOS A LAS PROSTITUTAS CRISTIANAS Y LAS DEJAMOS TIRADAS JIJI


----------



## Patriota247 (27 Jul 2020)

musulmanorgulloso dijo:


> NO SABEN LOS FACHINAZIS CRISTIANOS PEDERASTAS QUE UNA MUSULMANA SOLO SE PUEDE CASARSE CON UN MUSULMAN DA IGUAL SU PROCEDENCIA Y SI SE CASA CON UN PEDERASTA CRISTIANO,ATEO,ETC.. LA MATAN O LA DESTIERRAN JIJIJI MIENTRAS NOSOTROS NOS FOLLAMOS A LAS PROSTITUTAS CRISTIANAS Y LAS DEJAMOS TIRADAS JIJI



Pero qué hablas moromierda que tu madre es una cabra


----------



## primor (27 Jul 2020)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> Ojito, que eso empieza a cambiar. Ya hay casi tantas parejas europeo + negra (normalmente antillesa, pero negra) como europea + negro. Las africanas son más endogámicas, pero también llegará...



Triste


----------



## Orgelmeister (27 Jul 2020)

_Europa: de faro del mundo en progreso, bienestar, medicina, ingeniería, libertades... a estercolero moronegro.

Que cosa más triste._


----------



## musulmanorgulloso (30 Jul 2020)

Patriota247 dijo:


> Pero qué hablas moromierda que tu madre es una cabra



perros sarnosos nosotros cuando una mora sale del redil le hacemos ingenieria y al hoyo las putas vuestras las convertimos jijiji


----------



## Kutukas (30 Jul 2020)

Curioso, los que parecen que quieren que prevalezca su CI, son los judios (Azkenazis).
En Israel hay una amplia colonia negra procedente de Etiopía, y los tratan basicamente como ganado.


----------



## Braicca. (30 Jul 2020)

todo es parte del nwo, no quieren ver una raza en particular, sino todos mestizos. Hay que difundir y despertar


----------



## Aballo (30 Jul 2020)

El racismo contra los negros esta muy extendido entre los norteafricanos. De hecho a pesar de la prohibición del Coran de practicar la esclavitud con otros musulmanes, en Marruecos habia "esclavos musulmanes negros" (los "haratins o Haratines"), los "Moros negros" (les _Maures noirs_). Este caso es curioso porque no tienen nada que ver con la esclavitud tradicional musulmana en Africa (que termino en 1962 en Arabia Saudi), sino que fueron esclavizados en el siglo XVII por el sultan alauita Moulay Ismaïl en 1672 con el objetivo de formar un ejercito permanente. Se calcula que fueron esclavizados unos 221.320 marroquis negros. Como digo a esto hay que sumar la esclavitud muslmana en Africa que en cifras ronda entre 10-15 millones de personas en un arco cronologico que va desde el siglo X hasta 1962, (con excpiones como Yemen, en la que sigue habiendo esclavos)

He escuchado a argelinos franceses que se dice entre ellos que: "los negros son tontos"

Algunas noticias:

En Algeria, protestas contra una Miss Argelia demasiado bronceada.

Miss Algérie 2019 : une affaire de racisme parmi tant d'autres au Maghreb

Lo llaman "negrofobia" para no llamarlo racismo:

"Strictement interdit de louer des appartements à des Africains"


----------



## Fiallo (30 Jul 2020)

musulmanorgulloso dijo:


> perros sarnosos nosotros cuando una mora sale del redil le hacemos ingenieria y al hoyo las putas vuestras las convertimos jijiji



Cual hoyo hijo de la gran puta , en Francia no pueden atacar y a las beurettes y a los niggers ya que la prioridad del NOM son estos últimos por encima de los moro mierda. Lo folla cabra lloran por no poder hacer lo mismo que en sus terruños.


----------



## محارب سماوي (31 Jul 2020)

La raza negra es una basura por donde se la mire. Merecen ser exterminados de algun modo. Tengo fe que cuando acabe el sionismo y haya un anarquismo ideológico total, las más grandes empresas creen un virus para que desaparezcan en masa.


----------



## محارب سماوي (31 Jul 2020)

Fiallo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 373089
> 
> 
> Mora beurette discutiendo con su madre por novio negro
> ...



Bueno, al menos no quedan tan torpes como el típico cuckold obeso americano.


----------



## محارب سماوي (31 Jul 2020)

Fiallo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 373191
> 
> 
> Las beurettes son más putas y follanegros que la blanquita occidental media.



Esas son cristianas que dejaron sus países y están en un ambiente cultural del tipo occidental decadente, no están regidas por la ley del talión.

Los ''moros'' están racialmente expuestos a la inmigración africana y sus países están al lado de los subsaharianos. Suecia está en el polo norte y está siendo desaparecida por negros y mestizos,las cosas como son.

Por cada mora que va con un negro hay 10 rubias que van a los negros.


----------



## محارب سماوي (31 Jul 2020)

Aballo dijo:


> El racismo contra los negros esta muy extendido entre los norteafricanos. De hecho a pesar de la prohibición del Coran de practicar la esclavitud con otros musulmanes, en Marruecos habia "esclavos musulmanes negros" (los "haratins o Haratines"), los "Moros negros" (les _Maures noirs_). Este caso es curioso porque no tienen nada que ver con la esclavitud tradicional musulmana en Africa (que termino en 1962 en Arabia Saudi), sino que fueron esclavizados en el siglo XVII por el sultan alauita Moulay Ismaïl en 1672 con el objetivo de formar un ejercito permanente. Se calcula que fueron esclavizados unos 221.320 marroquis negros. Como digo a esto hay que sumar la esclavitud muslmana en Africa que en cifras ronda entre 10-15 millones de personas en un arco cronologico que va desde el siglo X hasta 1962, (con excpiones como Yemen, en la que sigue habiendo esclavos)
> 
> He escuchado a argelinos franceses que se dice entre ellos que: "los negros son tontos"
> 
> ...



Eso no es nada. Antes de la llegada del islam las tribus del sur de Arabia guerreaban contra las tribus negras invasoras del Cuerno del Africa. 

Estaba mal visto tener hijas mujeres y que una familia acojiera un esclavo. Con Mahoma se ablandaron las cosas digamos.


----------



## musulmanorgulloso (2 Ago 2020)

Fiallo dijo:


> Cual hoyo hijo de la gran puta , en Francia no pueden atacar y a las beurettes y a los niggers ya que la prioridad del NOM son estos últimos por encima de los moro mierda. Lo folla cabra lloran por no poder hacer lo mismo que en sus terruños.



las matamos y si se la come a un pederasta cristiano la ajusticiamos como to la vida


----------



## Signatus (5 Ago 2020)

4 minis-mbappes.


----------



## LostSouls (5 Ago 2020)

Joder vaya panorama, esto ya es NWO nivel veteranos. Mi muguer también pilla al vuelo toda la basura progre que ve en FB y tal porque lo que es la tele ya apenas la vemos, sólo el telediarreo para estudiar los progresos del enemigo.


----------



## Signatus (5 Ago 2020)

Signatus dijo:


> 4 minis-mbappes.






_Felicitaciones a Rofrane y Nasser, padres jóvenes de Hajar, Noor, Chemsy-Dine y Kheïry-Dine, cuadrupletas muy hermosas nacidas en 
@CHU_Montpellier
el 5/01, y en gran forma para el deleite de la familia! 
@montpellier__


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (5 Ago 2020)

musulmanorgulloso dijo:


> NO SABEN LOS FACHINAZIS CRISTIANOS PEDERASTAS QUE UNA MUSULMANA SOLO SE PUEDE CASARSE CON UN MUSULMAN DA IGUAL SU PROCEDENCIA Y SI SE CASA CON UN PEDERASTA CRISTIANO,ATEO,ETC.. LA MATAN O LA DESTIERRAN JIJIJI MIENTRAS NOSOTROS NOS FOLLAMOS A LAS PROSTITUTAS CRISTIANAS Y LAS DEJAMOS TIRADAS JIJI


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (5 Ago 2020)

musulmanorgulloso dijo:


> perros sarnosos nosotros cuando una mora sale del redil le hacemos ingenieria y al hoyo las putas vuestras las convertimos jijiji



Pero si en Marruecos no cabe una PUTA más, que bien lo pasamos viajando por Marruecos follandonos putillas en cada pueblo....

que recuerdos hace más de diez años, en l’hayeb, vaya mercadillo de PUTAS más bueno tenían montado ahí los mahometanos


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (5 Ago 2020)

musulmanorgulloso dijo:


> las matamos y si se la come a un pederasta cristiano la ajusticiamos como to la vida



No hay más PEDERASTA Y MARICON que un MARROQUÍ


----------



## Signatus (5 Ago 2020)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> No hay más PEDERASTA Y MARICON que un MARROQUÍ



Las marroquis son las caribeñas del mundo mahometano.


----------



## Emperador (5 Ago 2020)

Arrigurriaga dijo:


> De todos modos, en Francia hay muchas más probabilidades de encontrarte a un negro civilizado que a un moro ídem. Sobre todo cuando hablamos de antilleses (Guadeloupe, Martinique). Están para dar lecciones, los varones moritos...
> 
> Haciendo una analogía con los USA: negros usanos = moros franceses ; latinos usanos = negros franceses.



Yo tenía una compañera francesa parisina (francesa blanca) y me decía lo mismo, que los negros franceses tenían más probabilidades de integrarse culturalmente, que de hecho la mayoría eran cristianos (leí un artículo de un periódico francés sobre cómo en barrios de negros de París las iglesias católicas y protestantes están viviendo un renacer gracias a los negros) y que muchos no tenían demasiados problemas en abandonar sus raíces culturales e integrarse en la cultura occidental (si bien es cierto que tienen cierta tendencia al gangsterismo y al barbarismo).

Sin embargo, de los moros decía todo lo contrario, que no había puto moro en Francia que no te saliera con el rollito de las raíces musulmanas, que casi ninguno abandonaba su fe, y que muchos vivían en guetos donde pretenden aplicar las leyes de sus comunidades en Francia.


----------



## cortoplacista (5 Ago 2020)

Nada que objetar.


----------



## cuadrado (5 Ago 2020)

Emperador dijo:


> Yo tenía una compañera francesa parisina (francesa blanca) y me decía lo mismo, que los negros franceses tenían más probabilidades de integrarse culturalmente, que de hecho la mayoría eran cristianos (leí un artículo de un periódico francés sobre cómo en barrios de negros de París las iglesias católicas y protestantes están viviendo un renacer gracias a los negros) y que muchos no tenían demasiados problemas en abandonar sus raíces culturales e integrarse en la cultura occidental (si bien es cierto que tienen cierta tendencia al gangsterismo y al barbarismo).
> 
> Sin embargo, de los moros decía todo lo contrario, que no había puto moro en Francia que no te saliera con el rollito de las raíces musulmanas, que casi ninguno abandonaba su fe, y que muchos vivían en guetos donde pretenden aplicar las leyes de sus comunidades en Francia.



Eso es porque los moros tienen una cultura y religion de la que estar orgullosos y que fue vanguardia de la cultura y el avance durante 1000 años, mientras que los negros no tienen ni idioma propio y hace solo 100 años iban en taparrabos


----------



## ULTRAPACO (5 Ago 2020)




----------



## محارب سماوي (5 Ago 2020)

Dejen de poner cosas de negros que me da down mental la concha de su madre.


----------



## cortatijeras (5 Ago 2020)




----------



## Manoliko (5 Ago 2020)

محارب سماوي dijo:


> La raza negra es una basura por donde se la mire. Merecen ser exterminados de algun modo. Tengo fe que cuando acabe el sionismo y haya un anarquismo ideológico total, las más grandes empresas creen un virus para que desaparezcan en masa.



Y reconoces que en la escala de calidad genética los moros estáis muy por debajo de un español y que para nosotros mezclarnos con vosotros es tan aberrante o más como para vosotros mezclaros con negros?


----------



## محارب سماوي (5 Ago 2020)

Manoliko dijo:


> Y reconoces que en la escala de calidad genética los moros estáis muy por debajo de un español y que para nosotros mezclarnos con vosotros es tan aberrante o más como para vosotros mezclaros con negros?



Podés decir lo que quieras , pero a mi no me tomaron de tonto en la infancia. ¿Quién es el inferior ahora?


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Ago 2020)

Allahonk honk


----------



## Setapéfranses (6 Ago 2020)

Fiallo dijo:


> Es el dolor de cabeza de los moromierda en occidente ...
> que su hija se rebele y se vuelva una vulgar choni follanegros, fenómeno que cada vez es más común en Francia .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 373067
> ...



La verdad los moro0s no gustan a nadie, pero los nigazz muuuuucho menos. Hay incluso una imagen de ellos, el único que confía es traicionado


----------



## Jules Rimet (6 Ago 2020)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> La verdad los moro0s no gustan a nadie, pero los nigazz muuuuucho menos. Hay incluso una imagen de ellos, el único que confía es traicionado


----------



## Frank Grimes Junior (7 Ago 2020)

El cerebro de un progre después de ver eso ¡ TOMA CORTOCIRCUITO PROGRE!

JAJAJA moromierdas quejándose de los negros en Europa 

¿De quien se pondrían a favor nuestros queridisimos progres ? ¿ de los moros o de los negros ?


----------



## musulmanorgulloso (7 Ago 2020)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> No hay más PEDERASTA Y MARICON que un MARROQUÍ



donde mas maricones por metro cuadrado hay es en la iglesia pederasta y muy catolica, la iglesia que ilumina es la que arde con maricones dentro jiji


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (8 Ago 2020)

musulmanorgulloso dijo:


> donde mas maricones por metro cuadrado hay es en la iglesia pederasta y muy catolica, la iglesia que ilumina es la que arde con maricones dentro jiji



Calla MOROMIERDA


----------



## musulmanorgulloso (9 Ago 2020)

venga a poner el culo pederastas


----------



## Armando la Gorda (9 Ago 2020)

Los pobres fachas preocupándose por la pureza racial de los moros. Lo que hay que ver. Dentro de poco se pondran a denunicar que los negros del Africa del Este se mezclen con los del Africa central.


----------



## musulmanorgulloso (10 Ago 2020)

a llorar pederastas, no nos conoceis jijijiji a la cristiana follar hasta reventar


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Ago 2020)

Mr Policeman dijo:


> Dentro del espectro de inferioridad racial y CI, los niggas están por debajo de los mahomas, las cosas como son




Respecto al CI puede ser, pero los negros en deportes al menos destacan, cosa que los moros...


----------



## Signatus (10 Ago 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Respecto al CI puede ser, pero los negros en deportes al menos destacan, cosa que los moros...



También hay que aprender a diferencia a los moros, no es lo mismo un salvaje moronegro marroquí y argelino que un persa, libanés y jordano.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Ago 2020)

Signatus dijo:


> También hay que aprender a diferencia a los, no es lo mismo un salvaje moronegro marroquí y argelino que un persa, libanés y jordano.




Evidentemente, cuanto más blanco sea el moro, mejor ejemplar será. Ahí esta el caso de Zidane, con ojos azules.


----------



## MINO PONTI (10 Ago 2020)

Follacabras de mierda.


----------



## Arenas (3 Jul 2021)

Vamos a ver, creo que estáis descontextualizando la situación. 

*PUNTO 1. *Los beur (los moros, en Francia) se quejan de que las beurettes (moritas) salen a fumar y beber con _kahlin_. Los _kahlin *son negros en su mayoría musulmanes*_, salvo los provenientes de sitios puntuales como la Martinica, que suelen convertirse rápidamente. Conozco de primera mano el caso, de hecho, me hinché a jugar al dominó con un negro convertido de Martinica que estaba prometido con una argelina nacida en Francia. El negro estaba totalmente aculturalizado al Islam.

Por eso, las beurettes (moritas) arguyen, muy acertadamente, que es lo mismo fumar y beber con un _beur _(moro) que con un _kehl _musulmán (por ejemplo un senegalés o un chadiano). *Mirad las viñetas, las moritas arguyen el ejemplo de BILAL, un compañero del Profeta Mahoma, que era ETÍOPE.





*

No estaría de más recordar que en 2015 salió macabramente a la palestra la pareja más famosa conocida de _beurette a kehl_ (negro musulmán con mora). Nadie podrá dudar del fanatismo musulmán, tanto del _kehl_ como de la _beurette_. 

*PUNTO 2. *Los moros (_beur_) se basan en un absurdo racismo contra los musulmanes negros, sin fundamento en el Islam.* Una musulmana tiene derecho a estar con el musulmán de la raza que prefiera, si le pone la raza negra es legítimo que esté con un musulmán negro.*

Es más, los moros mismos prefieren a francesas rubias (y muchas ni son musulmanas). Además, moritos y moritas suelen fumar y beber juntos, ¿por qué narices se considera que una morita _hace el haram _(peca) cuando fuma y bebe con un senegalés, por ejemplo, pero no cuando lo hace con un moro? (un poco de morro sí que le echan). 

*PUNTO 3. *Tampoco pueden argüir los moros (_beur_) causas nacionales de pureza racial, pues las poblaciones del Magreb son todos mestizos. Los del sur están ya mezclados con _kahlin _o negros (por ejemplo, los saharaouis marroquíes o los tuareg argelinos) y los magrebíes del norte lo están con germanos y españoles (por ejemplo, los rifeños y los cabileños).

Por ello, las razones del racismo de los moros no tienen apenas cabida en la tradición cultural magrebí, *siendo más bien un problema de convivencia en los guetos musulmanes francesas, con claros tintes froidianos* 

*PUNTO 4.* Tampoco podemos olvidar que estos _moros afrancesados_ no son impermeables al identitarismo europeo, de hecho algunos votan al FN y creen que el Estado de Israel y el _judeobolchevismo masónico_ -sic- está ideando un plan de mestizaje internacional. O sea, que en el fondo no somos tan diferentes. 

Adjunto un análisis brillante del fenómeno, el blog no es sospechosos de ser globalista (Europa Hoy):



> *domingo, 30 de marzo de 2014
> Aumenta el malestar de los adolescentes árabes contra las chicas por las relaciones interraciales con negros en Francia*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neomaravedis (3 Jul 2021)

En el mundo moruno hay racismo. Y racismo clasista. Y siempre lo ha habido. Los árabes tienen una conciencia de élite islámica. De pureza. Los tuaregs en argelia, o los negros en cualquier país desde Marruecos a Irak son vistos con superioridad o desprecio. Muchos provienen de la esclavitud.


----------



## Fiallo (4 Jul 2021)

Acá debitaríamos convertir a las moras marroquíes en nuestras putas como pasa en los guetos de Francia, donde los marroquies y argelinos son cada vez más incels resentidos.


----------



## nelsoncito (4 Jul 2021)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> Jajaja claro porque el europeo es un esposo un hombre un padre ejemplar ajajajajajanan



Vaya pestazo a mangina progre que se huele por aquí.


----------



## Ha llegado el afilador (20 May 2022)

Puedes traducir


----------



## Hamazo (20 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 373191
> 
> 
> Las beurettes son más putas y follanegros que la blanquita occidental media.




En el único sitio donde no son putas es en este foro. La realidad es que yo mismo y montones de amigos se han percutidos un montón de tías de Marruecos. Las beurettes son de Francia, origen magrebí. Y flipais si veis como nos llamaban y tiraban la caña cuando unas amigas se fueron de Erasmus allí. Aún colega no le tocó lo del bataclan de milagro.

Fliparia más de un subnormal del foro, viendo la de mierda que he visto tirar a las tías de ahí a bajo sobre los tíos. Especialmente las que ya son nacidas en España. Una puta pasada. Los odian a muerte.


La gente tiene muy generalizado la típica mora tapada que siempre va acompañada por la madre y los treinta hermano detras. Pero la realidad es que conozco varios casos de conocidos con moras.

Es más si me pongo a sumar actualmente, lo que hay son pocos con españolas XD.


----------



## El gostoso (20 May 2022)

Los negros son un cáncer y una peste por donde pasan


----------



## -Alexia- (20 May 2022)

Totalmente ¿ no es buena la multiculturalidad? pues que se multiculturalicen entre ellos .
Los napias también están incluidos.


----------



## ikergutierrez (20 May 2022)

Los moros conocen las cualidades de los negros con los que han convivido en vecindad antes de que se hicieran musulmanes, los medios de comunicacion no les van a convencer de lo contrario a lo que han visto en su tierra.
Lamentablemente para ellos, (y los etnicamente europeos) sus hijas tictocqueras, no ven la realidad mas que a traves de los manipulados medios.
A ver que dicen los medios de que unos moros tachan a los negros de feos y tontos?
De momento callan.


----------



## Can Pistraus (20 May 2022)

Os habeis talado a una mora alguna vez? Yo si. Son más fáciles que las ñordolas


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Os habeis talado a una mora alguna vez? Yo si. Son más fáciles que las ñordolas



Cierto.

Van "más al grano". Y follan aceptablemente bien.

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Fiallo (21 May 2022)

Mbappe es producto de dicha relación intercultural.


----------



## urbi et orbi (21 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> ¿Los moros que opinan de que acabe con un francés?



mejor calidad de vida 
eso si para ser aceptados tienen que convertirse al islam 
ir de vacaciones obligatorias a Marruecos el mes de agosto 
tener como mínimo 3 hijos
encontrar mas tontos franceses para casar las hermanas y primas para que puedan venir a Francia legalmente
ventajas:
los moros te respetan y tienes una gran familia que te va defender a muerte


----------



## -Alexia- (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Os habeis talado a una mora alguna vez? Yo si. Son más fáciles que las ñordolas



Bueno es que tú eres pancho/moro, te vas con los tuyos


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Bueno es que tú eres pancho/moro, te vas con los tuyos



Por si no lo habeis adivinado, soy catalán de pura cepa, además demostrable, Charo de cuarta. Aunque no te equivocabas en eso de que no soy español "etnico", ya que los catalanes no somos españoles "de raza", es más estamos por encima vuestro, como lo estaría un alemán.

Ahora vas y lo cascas


----------



## -Alexia- (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Por si no lo habeis adivinado, soy catalán de pura cepa, además demostrable, Charo de cuarta. Aunque no te equivocabas en eso de que no soy español "etnico", ya que los catalanes no somos españoles "de raza", es más estamos por encima vuestro, como lo estaría un alemán.
> 
> Ahora vas y lo cascas



Más pancho/moro no puedes ser, así de claro LOL.
Todos los panchos/moros dicen ser españoles y europeos y catalanes...
Por encima dice y luego se lo monta con magrebíes... ¿ con etnianas también?
La risión.


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Más pancho/moro no puedes ser, así de claro LOL.
> Todos los panchos/moros dicen ser españoles y europeos y catalanes...
> Por encima dice y luego se lo monta con magrebíes... ¿ con etnianas también?
> La risión.



Me parece bien tu jijijajeo y tus emoticonos de retrasados pero ¿te apuestas tu cuenta y un permaban a tu IP? A que soy catalán étnico, digo.
Ser alemán o sueco étnico y follarse una peruana, argelina o incluso a una negra no te quita blanquitud/ariedad. Quieres enlaces de blancos talandose mujeres "etnicas" y exoticas?
O eres de esas charos españolas que defienden manchar su raza con marronidos pero que no lo hagan los hombres españoles? Pues no había mercado libre y libertad?


----------



## -Alexia- (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Me parece bien tu jijijajeo y tus emoticonos de retrasados pero ¿te apuestas tu cuenta y un permaban a tu IP? A que soy catalán étnico, digo.
> Ser alemán o sueco étnico y follarse una peruana, argelina o incluso a una negra no te quita blanquitud/ariedad. Quieres enlaces de blancos talandose mujeres "etnicas" y exoticas?
> O eres de esas charos españolas que defienden manchar su raza con marronidos pero que no lo hagan los hombres españoles? Pues no había mercado libre y libertad?



Tú vas con magrebíes seguramente con amerindias y con etnianas también... es que no necesito saber más.
¿ Que parte no entiendes?


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Tú vas con magrebíes seguramente con amerindias y con etnianas también... es que no necesito saber más.
> ¿ Que parte no entiendes?


----------



## TedKord (21 May 2022)

Hay un moro en mi curro y tanto él como su entorno (Por lo que cuenta) son superracistas con los negros.

De todas formas estos memes reflejan una realidad en la que siempr ehe creído, y es que la morería no dominará occidente pues sus hijos y nietos acabarán sorbidos por el NWO igual que los blancos lo están siendo ahora. Simplemente van una generación por detrás, pero ya los más jóvenes van a la pública donde los adoctrinan con feminismos y empoderamientos varios. Cuando crezcan serán irrefrenablemente seducidos por los tinder, los tiktok y el modo de vida occidental y ellas pasarán de tener hijos igualq ue las blancas pasan de tenerlos ahora.


----------



## -Alexia- (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


>



LOL, no me quiero ni imaginar cómo eres.
Catalán de pura cepa


----------



## SrPurpuron (21 May 2022)

Dios castiga siempre dos veces


----------



## Alcazar (21 May 2022)

Jules Rimet dijo:


> Mbappe es hijo de negro y Mora argelina.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 373486




Jajajaja coño pues Mbappe tiene un aire a ET, que es utilizado en esas viñetas para representar a los mestizos de negro y mora.


----------



## Dr.Tequila (21 May 2022)

Mejor para la especie que no se junte lo peor. Si tan mal les parece que se vuelvan todos a su país. Francia no debería de existir.


----------



## Alcazar (21 May 2022)

Aballo dijo:


> El racismo contra los negros esta muy extendido entre los norteafricanos. De hecho a pesar de la prohibición del Coran de practicar la esclavitud con otros musulmanes, en Marruecos habia "esclavos musulmanes negros" (los "haratins o Haratines"), los "Moros negros" (les _Maures noirs_). Este caso es curioso porque no tienen nada que ver con la esclavitud tradicional musulmana en Africa (que termino en 1962 en Arabia Saudi), sino que fueron esclavizados en el siglo XVII por el sultan alauita Moulay Ismaïl en 1672 con el objetivo de formar un ejercito permanente. Se calcula que fueron esclavizados unos 221.320 marroquis negros. Como digo a esto hay que sumar la esclavitud muslmana en Africa que en cifras ronda entre 10-15 millones de personas en un arco cronologico que va desde el siglo X hasta 1962, (con excpiones como Yemen, en la que sigue habiendo esclavos)
> 
> He escuchado a argelinos franceses que se dice entre ellos que: "los negros son tontos"
> 
> ...



La zona natural de fricción entre el magreb y la negritud son Mauritania y el norte de Mali. En Mauritania el racismo de los árabe-bereberes hacia los negros es brutal, y sigue habiendo un importante % de población esclava. En el norte de Mali, los Azawad, intentan independizarse una y otra vez porque consideran un deshonor estar gobernados por negros.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (21 May 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Hay un moro en mi curro y tanto él como su entorno (Por lo que cuenta) son superracistas con los negros.
> 
> De todas formas estos memes reflejan una realidad en la que siempr ehe creído, y es que la morería no dominará occidente pues sus hijos y nietos acabarán sorbidos por el NWO igual que los blancos lo están siendo ahora. Simplemente van una generación por detrás, pero ya los más jóvenes van a la pública donde los adoctrinan con feminismos y empoderamientos varios. Cuando crezcan serán irrefrenablemente seducidos por los tinder, los tiktok y el modo de vida occidental y ellas pasarán de tener hijos igualq ue las blancas pasan de tenerlos ahora.



Eso llevo yo diciendo en este foro desde que volví de Marruecos.

Alli, en ciudades pequeñas no turísticas, las familias enque el padre cobra 700-1000€, generalmente asociados a puestos públicos, que ya tienen un piso para darle al hijo y este tiene trabajo (300-600€) no quieren tener hijos.

El que sobre sale un poco, quiere sobresalir más, tener un Mercedes (allí los coches cuestan un 25% más caros) viajar (el que por suerte tiene capacidad de salir de Africa, no quiere volver) etc

Los marroquís que hay en españa, en general son de clase baja baja (aquí y en su país) esos aún te tienen hijos por aquello de las paguitas, pero los menores de 30 tampoco piensan en hijos.

Los que viven en zonas rurales en europa y les traen a alguien de su pueblo en Marruecos, tienen muchos problemas, los de aquí ya han adoptado unas costumbres que no hay en su pueblo en Africa, y las/los que traen de allí, se creen que van a vivir como diosas/dioses y se ven en pueblos paco de mierda casi peores que sus pueblos 

El NWO ataca a todos, les costará dos o tres generaciones más…. Pero el camino está marcado.

Joder, hasta las familias bien (médicos etc) tienen ya perros como mascotas (mucho Alaska malamute y similares) y eso que el coran los prohíbe, pero son símbolo de status.

salam aleykum!


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> LOL, no me quiero ni imaginar cómo eres.
> Catalán de pura cepa



sigues sin apostarte tu cuenta, charo de porqueria.
de las españolitas follanegros veo que te callas como un putas


----------



## Black Jack (21 May 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Hay un moro en mi curro y tanto él como su entorno (Por lo que cuenta) son superracistas con los negros.
> 
> De todas formas estos memes reflejan una realidad en la que siempr ehe creído, y es que la morería no dominará occidente pues sus hijos y nietos acabarán sorbidos por el NWO igual que los blancos lo están siendo ahora. Simplemente van una generación por detrás, pero ya los más jóvenes van a la pública donde los adoctrinan con feminismos y empoderamientos varios. Cuando crezcan serán irrefrenablemente seducidos por los tinder, los tiktok y el modo de vida occidental y ellas pasarán de tener hijos igualq ue las blancas pasan de tenerlos ahora.



Creo que te equivocas. Los moros son como los gitanos en lo cultural. Hay ovejas descarriadas, pero el grueso sigue con las tradiciones a rajatabla, e incluso muchas de las ovejas descarriadas acaban volviendo al redil. Por ponerte unos casos, conozco a un moro otaku que no deja de ir a la mezquita cada día, una antigua compañera de clase mora superfiestera que ahora va con su velo y sus 3 churumbeles de rigor. Es más, estoy seguro de que las moras que van con negros es porque sus padres o pasan de ellas o son moros progres, porque si no las calentarían bien y las enderezarían.

Por cierto, jamás se dice lo contrario, que x tíos se pirran por las negras, y las hay buenorras. Pobres negras, ni los negros las quieren...


----------



## -Alexia- (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> sigues sin apostarte tu cuenta, charo de porqueria.
> de las españolitas follanegros veo que te callas como un putas



Te repito que ya sé cómo y quién eres... 
Catalán, catalán...


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Te repito que ya sé cómo y quién eres...
> Catalán, catalán...



me paso por los cojones tus prejuicios. soy catalán puro 100%. apuestate la cuenta o te meto en el ignore, es fácil


----------



## Feriri88 (21 May 2022)

Les jode ya que los negros islámicos son menos estables en su religion, aceptan más la cultura occidental

A fin de cuentas su islam fue por conquista y esclavismo
Siempre han sido el estrato más bajo del islam
Con el odio de norteafricanos y arabes

Pocos o ningún atentado en Francia y en general en Europa por parte de negros

90% de marroquíes, argelinos o tunecinos


----------



## alex_alex (21 May 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas. Los moros son como los gitanos en lo cultural. Hay ovejas descarriadas, pero el grueso sigue con las tradiciones a rajatabla, e incluso muchas de las ovejas descarriadas acaban volviendo al redil. Por ponerte unos casos, conozco a un moro otaku que no deja de ir a la mezquita cada día, una antigua compañera de clase mora superfiestera que ahora va con su velo y sus 3 churumbeles de rigor. Es más, estoy seguro de que las moras que van con negros es porque sus padres o pasan de ellas o son moros progres, porque si no las calentarían bien y las enderezarían.
> 
> Por cierto, jamás se dice lo contrario, que x tíos se pirran por las negras, y las hay buenorras. Pobres negras, ni los negros las quieren...



Esto ami me parece una pena porque teslmente hhaytias negras que son buenas y en general son buenas, tienen físicos para@ra l trabajo muy or encima de las blancas y lo tienen jodido y tampoco es que veas tias negras perdidas por las drogas, el alcohol o liandola. Veo mas negras con el tipico viejo verde,gordo,feo, borracho anticuado español etc cuando muchas veces no es lo que le corresponde por su nivel a mi entender.


----------



## -Alexia- (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> me paso por los cojones tus prejuicios. soy catalán puro 100%. apuestate la cuenta o te meto en el ignore, es fácil



Venga una foto con tus dos apellidos catalanes que se vean en el DNI. Aunque un apellido catalán o español no dice nada de tu procedencia , puedes ser pancho.


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

-Alexia- dijo:


> Venga una foto con tus dos apellidos catalanes que se vean en el DNI. Aunque un apellido catalán o español no dice nada de tu procedencia , puedes ser pancho.



y tu mensaje apostandote tu cuenta?


----------



## EGO (21 May 2022)

Los moros son considerados como gitanos por los arabes de oriente medio.

Y los persas son la raza superior del islam.Los arabes los tienen en un pedestal.

Los negros poco mas que esclavos para moros,arabes y persas.

Anda que no hay clasismo ni racismo en el islam.....


----------



## uberales (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Por si no lo habeis adivinado, soy catalán de pura cepa, además demostrable, Charo de cuarta. Aunque no te equivocabas en eso de que no soy español "etnico", ya que los catalanes no somos españoles "de raza", es más estamos por encima vuestro, como lo estaría un alemán.
> 
> Ahora vas y lo cascas



"Ahora vas y lo cascas", no es que seas español 100%, es que eres español gañán. No hay problema, puedes mejorar dejando de ser gañán pero nunca español. Cataluña es otra región más de España. Si supieras algo sabrías lo unido que estaban los condados catalanes con Valladolid, pero como sois unos paletos con un sistema educativo regional de mierda no lo sabéis... Seguid así seres genéticamente superiores.


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Si supieras algo sabrías lo unido que estaban los condados catalanes con Valladolid


----------



## uberales (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


>



Ves, demostración de que eres un español 100% y un gran gañán.


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ves, demostración de que eres un español 100% y un gran gañán.



tú intoxica y miente, que algo queda.
sabes que las geneticas catalanas y españolas son completamente diferentes.
y lo de valladolid ya ha sido de traca


----------



## CuervoDrogado (21 May 2022)

SI ellos hacen lo mismo en europa que me estan contando


----------



## Manoliko (21 May 2022)

Eso también existía en Melilla cuando estuve hace unos 15 años. Por aquel entonces yo era un pipiolo de ventipicos y además compartirá habitación en el hotel, así que no hice nada.

Pero a la salida de los hoteles habían proxenetas moros que te ofrecían los servicios de las chicas. Te las enviaban a la habitación y tirado de precio.


----------



## uberales (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> tú intoxica y miente, que algo queda.
> sabes que las geneticas catalanas y españolas son completamente diferentes.
> y lo de valladolid ya ha sido de traca



Si supieras quienes son los Ermengol y Pedro Ansúrez te callarías la boca de gañán que tienes. Pero claro eres eso, un producto del analfabetismo catalán...


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Si supieras quienes son los Ermengol y Pedro Ansúrez te callarías la boca de gañán que tienes. Pero claro eres eso, un producto del analfabetismo catalán...



Catalunya no tiene nada que ver ni con Valladolid, ni con españa. Historias particulares, Catalunya las tiene con medio mundo. QUieres confundir tomando la parte por el todo y cvonmigo no te va a funcionar


----------



## uberales (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Catalunya no tiene nada que ver ni con Valladolid, ni con españa. Historias particulares, Catalunya las tiene con medio mundo. QUieres confundir tomando la parte por el todo y cvonmigo no te va a funcionar



Jajaja, Cataluña tiene historias con todo el mundo, jajaja. No me digas que Cervantes es catalán y Santa Teresa de Ávila. Jajaja. Estáis absorbidos intelectualmente por el gañanismo ideológico. Si quieras saber podrías encontrar apellidos de repoblación catalana en Campos Góticos de Valladolid. Pero claro, eso no son cosas que unen... En fin, chaval tira al casal a sorber lefa del cdr de turno.


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Jajaja, Cataluña tiene historias con todo el mundo, jajaja. No me digas que Cervantes es catalán y Santa Teresa de Ávila. Jajaja. Estáis absorbidos intelectualmente por el gañanismo ideológico. Si quieras saber podrías encontrar apellidos de repoblación catalana en Campos Góticos de Valladolid. Pero claro, eso no son cosas que unen... En fin, chaval tira al casal a sorber lefa del cdr de turno.



  
apellidos catalanes de repoblación de fachadolid..... 
y en la micronesia también hay apellidos catalanes. ¿Y? le buscamos tres pies al gato?


----------



## uberales (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> apellidos catalanes de repoblación de fachadolid.....
> y en la micronesia también hay apellidos catalanes. ¿Y? le buscamos tres pies al gato?



Ves como eres un gañán... Eres la demostración de que no queréis saber ni vuestra historia, os creéis lo que digan los de nova historia catalana y claro, luego pasa lo que pasa, que tenéis la super república de 8 segundos y medio.


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Ves como eres un gañán... Eres la demostración de que no queréis saber ni vuestra historia, os creéis lo que digan los de nova historia catalana y claro, luego pasa lo que pasa, que tenéis la super república de 8 segundos y medio.



Sin contar lo de Puigdemont, Catalunya ha proclamado la independencia hasta en 4 ocasiones en su historia.
Documentate mejor, castellano de cuarta. Nada que ver con españa


----------



## uberales (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Sin contar lo de Puigdemont, Catalunya ha proclamado la independencia hasta en 4 ocasiones en su historia.
> Documentate mejor, castellano de cuarta. Nada que ver con españa



En 20 ocasiones, en 20. Jajaja. Esto es lo más risible que he leído en varios años de Burbuja. Jajaja. Nunca habéis sido indepes de nadie. La declaración de los años treinta se refería a ser un estado dentro de las repúblicas ibéricas, una autonomía como las de ahora, vamos. Mucho antes fuisteis parte de Francia con Napoleón. Anteriormente también parte de Francia, sí cuando perdisteis el Rosellón por bobos. Durante la guerra de sucesión gritaban a favor de una España Austriacista con un Casanova gritando Viva España. Sí, muy independientes habéis sido, sí. Si es que se ve lo analfabetos que sois.


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

uberales dijo:


> En 20 ocasiones, en 20. Jajaja. Esto es lo más risible que he leído en varios años de Burbuja. Jajaja. Nunca habéis sido indepes de nadie. La declaración de los años treinta se refería a ser un estado dentro de las repúblicas ibéricas, una autonomía como las de ahora, vamos. Mucho antes fuisteis parte de Francia con Napoleón. Anteriormente también parte de Francia, sí cuando perdisteis el Rosellón por bobos. Durante la guerra de sucesión gritaban a favor de una España Austriacista con un Casanova gritando Viva España. Sí, muy independientes habéis sido, sí. Si es que se ve lo analfabetos que sois.



Estás jodido de ver la identidad catalana,a que no se plega a españa y al españolismo casposo, y claro, reaccionas atacando.
Catalunya acabará independizandose, hazte a la idea, español. Supongo que ese día llorareis mucho.


----------



## Alcazar (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Estás jodido de ver la identidad catalana,a que no se plega a españa y al españolismo casposo, y claro, reaccionas atacando.
> Catalunya acabará independizandose, hazte a la idea, español. Supongo que ese día llorareis mucho.



Callate la boca catalufo de mierda, este hilo es muy interesante y no tiene nada que ver con tus complejos de inferioridad identitarios.


----------



## uberales (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Estás jodido de ver la identidad catalana,a que no se plega a españa y al españolismo casposo, y claro, reaccionas atacando.
> Catalunya acabará independizandose, hazte a la idea, español. Supongo que ese día llorareis mucho.



Pero ¿no has dicho que ya lo habéis sido 4 veces? Y siempre subyugados a otro país, jajaja. Anda corre a buscar estudios sobre si Neil Armstrong era de Gerona.


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

Alcazar dijo:


> este hilo es muy interesante




otro follanegros español, lo llevais en la genetica de mierda esa que me llevais


----------



## Eremita (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Estás jodido de ver la identidad catalana,a que no se plega a españa y al españolismo casposo, y claro, reaccionas atacando.
> Catalunya acabará independizandose, hazte a la idea, español. Supongo que ese día llorareis mucho.



Al valle de Arán, quizá le concedamos ser un principado. Pero solo durante 100 años, para que se rían de los tractorianos.
Las provincias catalanas, son y serán España, durante toda la eternidad.


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Al valle de Arán, quizá le concedamos ser un principado. Pero solo durante 100 años, para que se rían de los tractorianos.
> Las provincias catalanas, son y serán España, durante toda la eternidad.



Estarás tú vivo para comprobarlo, idiota?


----------



## Eremita (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Estarás tú vivo para comprobarlo, idiota?



Mis tataratataraetcetcetctataranietos, estarán allí, riéndose de los tuyos, que tú tampoco estarás, compatriota.


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Mis tataratataraetcetcetctataranietos, estarán allí, riéndose de los tuyos, que tú tampoco estarás, compatriota.



Y esa mala baba se la trasnmitirás a tus descendientes, en caso de tenerlos? Yo no lo creo. Con la degenaración de españa, lo más probable es que tus descendientes más cercanos sean mulatos o moronegros. Y ya españa se la sudará.

Simplemente habeis perdido. Aceptad la derrota....


----------



## Eremita (21 May 2022)

Can Pistraus dijo:


> Y esa mala baba se la trasnmitirás a tus descendientes, en caso de tenerlos? Yo no lo creo. Con la degenaración de españa, lo más probable es que tus descendientes más cercanos sean mulatos o moronegros. Y ya españa se la sudará.
> 
> Simplemente habeis perdido. Aceptad la derrota....



Me temo que la moronegrizacion avanza mucho más veloz en tractoria que en la España de la civilización, Cervantes, Quevedo...seréis la Real Nueva Ceuta, muy rastrera y muy leal.

Lo de la mala baba seguro.


----------



## Can Pistraus (21 May 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Me temo que la moronegrizacion avanza mucho más veloz en tractoria que en la España de la civilización, Cervantes, Quevedo...seréis la Real Nueva Ceuta, muy rastrera y muy leal.
> 
> Lo de la mala baba seguro.



No creo en brujas. Mira Mandril ahora mismo, es Sodoma y Gomorra con la viruela esa del mono, las saunas gays, etc....
Estais acabados. Normal que los catalanes querramos escapar de este pozo sin fondo que es españa. En el sotano de vuestro fracaso, siempre hay una planta más abajo.


----------



## Max Aub (21 May 2022)

En cualquier parte se valoran los rasgos blancos sobre los oscuros. En el Magreb los moros más blancos suelen ser de clase alta.


----------



## laresial (29 Ago 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Es el dolor de cabeza de los moromierda en occidente ...
> que su hija se rebele y se vuelva una vulgar choni follanegros, fenómeno que cada vez es más común en Francia .
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 373067
> ...



Que casualidad que las personas negras siempre tengan los mismos memes...

¿Casualidad?

La historia negra de Haití.
" Sus miembros no usaban uniforme, la cantidad de ellos se desconocía, sin embargo se calculan en varios millares de hombres. A través de estos mercenarios a la orden de los Duvalier, el régimen torturó y mató a sus adversarios políticos, gobernando en una atmósfera de temor y represión impuesta por esa sangrienta policía secreta de los Tonton Macoute. "


----------



## CuervoDrogado (29 Ago 2022)

Y las europeas follamoronegrada que son?


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Oct 2022)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> Y las europeas follamoronegrada que son?



Traidoras.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Oct 2022)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> Jajaja claro porque el europeo es un esposo un hombre un padre ejemplar ajajajajajanan



Panchimoronegro mierder detectado.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Oct 2022)

Un negro siempre es mas docil que un arabe. Un negro bien dirigido por un blanco y su latigo es bastante eficaz realizando tareas sencillas.


----------



## Visilleras (4 Oct 2022)

Yo es que, sin traducción, no me entero


----------



## -Alexia- (6 Ene 2023)

CuervoDrogado dijo:


> Y las europeas follamoronegrada que son?



Habla bien follaPANCHOmoronegrada que siempre os olvidáis de los panchings.


----------



## Arghhhh (6 Ene 2023)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Aprovecho para recordaros el caso de las iguanas en las islas Galápagos.
> 
> Hay dos especies de iguanas curiosas. Arborícolas y marinas. Evolutivamente muy separadas pero no lo suficiente como para no poderse reproducir. Generalmente no se híbridan, pero de vez en cuando hay un fallo y se acaban reproduciendo entre sí.
> 
> ...



Los mulatos son eateries?


----------



## Ha llegado el afilador (Lunes a la(s) 5:14 PM)

Albion dijo:


> Daría el huevo perdido de Hitler por leer el Burbuja Info del Maroc. Después de ver los memes tiene que ser un descojone continuo.



No creo que ahí puedan atacar a priscila como nosotros a Antonio


----------

